# Broadband without landline best option.



## nad (28 Jan 2020)

Currently paying €30 a month for line rental for a phone that is very rarely used but the broadband vomes through this land line,so just looking for the best option keep my bb but get rid of the land line...


----------



## odyssey06 (28 Jan 2020)

How much are you paying total for broadband and phone?

With DigiWeb you can switch to VOIP landline phone which will work as long as broadband working. Think you can keep your number.








						Digiweb Superfast Home Broadband
					

Superfast Broadband connection (FTTC) Best in Class German engineered Fritz!Box Modem Unlimited Broadband 100Mbps Download Speed 20Mbps Upload Speed Talk Off Peak (1,500 off-peak call minutes to any Irish/UK landline numbers and 30 off-peak call minutes to any Irish/UK mobile numbers per month)...




					digiweb.ie
				




€42.95 per month once intro offer of €25 expires
100Mbps Download Speed
20Mbps Upload Speed
Talk Off Peak (1,500 off-peak call minutes to any Irish/UK landline numbers and 30 off-peak call minutes to any Irish/UK mobile numbers per month)
12 month contract


----------



## Alkers86 (29 Jan 2020)

I think the only BB which doesn't come via the phoneline is from Virgin but it is more expensive that €30 pm


----------



## RedOnion (29 Jan 2020)

There are lots of mobile options. @dub_nerd  has some great posts in the following thread https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/phone-hotspot.205846/

Whether it's a suitable alternative depends on reception and usage.


----------



## Nutso (30 Jan 2020)

Vodafone do a broadband only option - currently 25 per month for the first 6 months and 40 per month thereafter.  It has a free google home hub at the moment too.  That's unlimited broadband.


----------



## mathepac (30 Jan 2020)

Alkers86 said:


> I think the only BB which doesn't come via the phoneline is from Virgin but it is more expensive that €30 pm


€59.95/month *plus* €150 installation charge!!


----------



## NewEdition (30 Jan 2020)

Nutso said:


> Vodafone do a broadband only option - currently 25 per month for the first 6 months and 40 per month thereafter.  It has a free google home hub at the moment too.  That's unlimited broadband.



You need the landline socket though


----------



## Leo (30 Jan 2020)

NewEdition said:


> You need the landline socket though



As the OP is currently paying line rental, we can assume they have this.


----------



## Zenith63 (30 Jan 2020)

Both Eir and ESB/SIRO are rolling out fibre-to-the-home networks at the moment, which would mean a fibre being brought into your house instead of using the phone line. You can check on their websites if it is available in your area. FTTH is the gold standard of Internet access these days. In around €60/month after offers end.

As mentioned above you may also have the option of cable broadband from Virgin Media over their incoming TV cable. You probably know if you have one of these connections to your house, though again you can check if it’s in your area on their site. Cable broadband is fast, reliable and tends to have high/unlimited download limits.  Also around €60/month.

You can get a mobile 4G based offering which would connect to the mobile network. Strong mobile signal in your area is essential for this to work, and there may be relatively tight download limits.

Satellite broadband is also an option, but at the moment is expensive and has very high latency with low download limits, so steer clear.

If you’re near a mountain or other high point in an urban area there may be a wireless provider that would stick an aerial on your roof connecting to their network. The likes of Irish Broadband have maps of their coverage areas in their site.


----------



## keving1989 (3 Feb 2020)

Depending on your location and usage you could reduce the cost even further by tethering from a mobile device or putting the sim into a wifi hotspot:
Gomo @ €13 per month (80gb)
Three @ €20 per 28 days (unlimited) and you get to keep the credit.
[broken link removed] Can also check the coverage here for you location in relation to all the different networks
Check Bonkers for broadband https://www.bonkers.ie/compare-tv-broadband-phone/your-results/?skip=true


----------



## Edward33 (6 Feb 2020)

If we are not talking about just cost here, Virgin Naked 500 broadband deal which has fastest speed in the county of 500mb. I plan to be downloading and watching a lot of movies and sports matches online using WiFi.

Has anyone been on this broadband and is it really worth paying the premium price to get the fastest in the country??


----------



## Zenith63 (7 Feb 2020)

Edward33 said:


> If we are not talking about just cost here, Virgin Naked 500 broadband deal which has fastest speed in the county of 500mb. I plan to be downloading and watching a lot of movies and sports matches online using WiFi.
> 
> Has anyone been on this broadband and is it really worth paying the premium price to get the fastest in the country??


I'm not sure what they mean by "We have just been confirmed Ireland's fastest broadband network", perhaps average/median speed across their customer base?  But 500Mb is not the fastest in the country, other providers are offering 1000Mb over fibre (Eir, Vodafone/SIRO etc) and quite a bit cheaper than Virgin too!

If fibre-to-the-home (FTTH) from SIRO/Eir is available in your area it would be well worth trying instead of Virgin (which use a coax), you should find the latency times are much lower over fibre which will make a noticeable difference for web browsing etc.  I've had the Virgin cable broadband all the way from 50Mb/s up to I think 350Mb/s now, it's certainly very fast and very reliable (I'd highly recommend it), but there's little noticeable difference between the speeds in everyday use because the latency is the same, you only see it when downloading large files.  SIRO and Eir have just pulled fibre down my road, so looking forward to seeing how well it performs!


----------



## Leo (7 Feb 2020)

Edward33 said:


> I plan to be downloading and watching a lot of movies and sports matches online using WiFi.



Unless you plan to watch LOTS of 4k streams at the same time you won't actually need 500Mb... So don't get too caught up on max speed. Issues like contention and bandwidth from the provider to the web backbone will be greater factors.


----------



## Edward33 (7 Feb 2020)

Thanks both, this is good advice. This is all new to me so just wanted to see best option to make sure watching films and sports events through internet would work without freezing and I'm willing to pay premium if it ensures it will run well. On that note, I think I will call Eir and Vodafone on the potential of fibre to home.


----------



## RedOnion (7 Feb 2020)

Edward33 said:


> On that note, I think I will call Eir and Vodafone on the potential of fibre to home.


You don't need to call them both. You either do or don't have FTTH available. 






						Rollout Map - Fibrerollout
					

See whether your town has been fibre enabled




					fibrerollout.ie


----------



## Zenith63 (7 Feb 2020)

RedOnion said:


> You don't need to call them both. You either do or don't have FTTH available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s not quite right, Eir and SIRO(an ESB/Vodafone joint venture) are rolling out independent FTTH networks. Guessing that site only shows the Eir rollout.

Believe it or not they are both in my area pulling fibres, one set on the electricity poles and another on the telegraph poles.  National Broadband Plan be damned, I now have four connections available to my house >250Mb/s all over separate cables LOL...


----------



## RedOnion (7 Feb 2020)

Zenith63 said:


> I now have four connections available to my house >250Mb/s all over separate cables...


Wow. So for example Vodafone could offer you fibre over either Siro or Eir network?


----------



## Edward33 (7 Feb 2020)

I am going to ask a really stupid question. I have checked and fibre is enabled for my house. How does this work if I want to get fibre to my home? Is there work to be done physically for wiring etc? Since its available I should definitely not go with virgin now is my opinion. What do you think?


----------



## Leo (7 Feb 2020)

Edward33 said:


> ust wanted to see best option to make sure watching films and sports events through internet would work without freezing



As an example, Netflix state 25Mbs is sufficient for their 4k streams.


----------



## Zenith63 (7 Feb 2020)

RedOnion said:


> Wow. So for example Vodafone could offer you fibre over either Siro or Eir network?


Yeah.  I mean from a purely free-market point-of-view it's great.  There's something in my head though that feels like paying for the NBP through my taxes, while I get my 4th high-speed connection in a dense housing estate (prime market for all these providers I know) doesn't necessarily make much sense.  But anyway...



Edward33 said:


> I am going to ask a really stupid question. I have checked and fibre is enabled for my house. How does this work if I want to get fibre to my home? Is there work to be done physically for wiring etc? Since its available I should definitely not go with virgin now is my opinion. What do you think?


One thing to be careful of here is that some of the providers are saying "fibre is available to you", when what they really mean is there is a fibre to your local Eir cabinet and it is copper from there to your house.  This is known as fibre-to-the-cabinet (FTTC) and while better than the likes of ADSL, it is a long way from true fibre-to-the-home (FTTH) and is probably just equivalent to Virgin's cable broadband.  So make sure it's FTTH that is available.  If they're offering you 1000MB/Gigabit then it will be FTTH because these speeds are not currently possible with FTTC.  And yes I would definitely take FTTH over Virgin from a pure speed/experience point of view.  The only exception is probably if you wanted Virgin TV, which is likely cheaper when bundled with their broadband.

Clear as mud huh.


----------

